# Drop the anchor and cast your line!



## MSAdmin (Jan 29, 2016)

​Drop the anchor and cast your line! From Salmon to Trout to Red Fish, they are biting: CarbonTV.com/channels/fishing


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

SPAM alert!


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

DuckNut said:


> SPAM alert!


????????????????????


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

topnative2 said:


> ????????????????????


Austin, one of the moderators, is posting propaganda for carbon tv...links for it has been plastered all over the site for months.


----------



## MSAdmin (Jan 29, 2016)

It's a good thing I'm allowed to do it! 

No but really, did you guys check out the show? Any thoughts on it?


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

I like Loose Cannons, and I'll watch the Scott Martin Challenge if he's in the keys. I admit, sometimes I'll watch a little bit of Kayak Bassin.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Austin said:


> It's a good thing I'm allowed to do it!
> 
> No but really, did you guys check out the show? Any thoughts on it?


In all honesty Austin - I never click on a single ad that appears on here. The ads, to me, are way too obtrusive and will not support them. In fact, there have been ads on here that were so ungodly irritating that I started threads on just how much BS the ads were based on the product they were advertising. The obnoxious ads is enough for me to stay far away from whatever they are shilling.

There are enough threads asking how to stop the pop up ads - take that as a hint and rid the site of them. That would be a welcomed gesture to many. You have also lost members because of these non stop pop ups. It is bad enough that there is never less than 3 ads at all time, we don't need threads that are just more ads.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Austin - don't ever put a Fucillo Kia ad on here....


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Megalops said:


> Austin - don't ever put a Fucillo Kia ad on here....


Agreed.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Megalops said:


> Austin - don't ever put a Fucillo Kia ad on here....


It's huge Caroline I want to punch him in his throat every time I hear his voice .


----------



## MSAdmin (Jan 29, 2016)

Megalops said:


> Austin - don't ever put a Fucillo Kia ad on here....


I'm sorry for my ignorance, but what is that? 

I have very little control over the ads.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

He's a car dealer in new York and Tampa Ft Myers area Google it he's really annoying.


----------



## MSAdmin (Jan 29, 2016)

Don't worry, KIA is not an advertiser...yet.


----------

